# Trivia 11/23



## luckytrim (Nov 23, 2019)

trivia 11/23
DID YOU KNOW...
King Pepi II of Egypt, who supposedly ruled for 90 years,  thought so highly of
himself that when he was bothered by insects, he would command  that one of
his slaves be covered in honey to lure the flies away from  himself.

1. In Government Speak, what does SSI stand for ?
(Hint; It pertains to Social Security ...)
2. Which bird features throughout the "Harry Potter" series of  films and
books?
3. Donkey, Diddy, Dixie, and Cranky all share what common last  name?
4. TV Taglines ; Name the actor ...
"What'chu talkin' 'bout, Willis ?"
5. Produced from 1970 through 1978, what American Motors  Corporation
sub-compact shared its name with an imaginary mischief maker  ?
6. What was the more formal first name of the character Henry  Winkler played in 
"Happy Days"?
7. What nation ruled Palestine immediately before it became  Israel?
8. Who is the famous sister of Warren Beatty ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The shortest river in the world, according to the Guinness  Book of World
Records, is the Comal river in Texas, USA. That's all of 2.5  miles long.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Supplemental Security Income
2. Owl
3. Kong
4. Gary Coleman
5. Gremlin
6. Arthur
7. Britain
8. Shirley MacLaine

CRAP !!
The Roe River is recognized by the Guinness Book of World  Records as the 
world's shortest river. The Roe flows 200 feet between Giant  Springs and the 
Missouri River near Great Falls. The Roe River competes with  the D River in 
Lincoln City, Oregon for the title of the shortest  river.


----------

